# Draft Express: 2007 Mock



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

LINK 

These are always fun reads. Enjoy.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Marcus Williams in the second round is surprising. I think he's a dynomite talent, and will probably be a late first in 2006.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

its weird how they go so far ahead...


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

woah! Cartier Martin! I never thought he would be on that list, that is extremely awesome!

Derek Raivio is a little too low IMO


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Toronto has a horrible 2007 draft :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cartier Martin is a terrific SF talent. Very Granger-like, but I'm not sure he'll put it all together. Jim Woolridge is not doing a good job in Manhattan (Kansas).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Pistolballer said:


> woah! Cartier Martin! I never thought he would be on that list, that is extremely awesome!
> 
> Derek Raivio is a little too low IMO



Derek's value is going to be based on if he can gain anymore weight so he won't be pushed around if he makes the pro's.....


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Terrance Roberts and Darryl Watkins are gonna tear it up for Syracuse the next two years both imo will be 1st round picks in 2007 and Roberts might even be a lottery pick...


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Ok, so when is it acceptable to post my 2007 draft grades. A 2007 mock draft is just so ridiculous, but I give credit for at least trying.


----------



## stl705 (May 21, 2005)

I like the 2007 mock draft, it kinda tells what players to watch for next year and the year after.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They have Marcus Slaughter on the 2007 mock but he said he will just go back to school for one year.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Marcus Williams in the second round is surprising. I think he's a dynomite talent, and will probably be a late first in 2006.


Hey, TheATLien. It looks like 2007 may be the draft that the Hawks want to get that Lakers/Celtics pick and have the two first round picks. It's got the makings of being a very deep draft it seems.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

KB21 said:


> Hey, TheATLien. It looks like 2007 may be the draft that the Hawks want to get that Lakers/Celtics pick and have the two first round picks. It's got the makings of being a very deep draft it seems.


I agree with that. There is going to be multi-franchise level talents in this draft, the way it is shaping up. Oden, Durant, Wright. All big men, too.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Is there a C.J. Miles _and_ a C.J. Giles. Damn. We've got to get them on the same team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dangit, is Yi Jianlian still not eligible??? Guess he's gotta wait 'til he's "21" just like Yao, which would be 2008....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man I simply can not wait until the day Rajan Rondo sets foot in the league. He in my eyes is going to be the next best pg. One of the greats.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I think OJ MAyo will be in this draft. I think the NBA's rule of allowing every international 19 year old in the draft and restricting American born 19 year olds will be successfully challenged ( ya heard it hear 1st).


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Man I simply can not wait until the day Rajan Rondo sets foot in the league. He in my eyes is going to be the next best pg. One of the greats.


He has a lot of work to do on his game; but I agree. Despite being raw, hes got the court vision, and athleticism to take him places. Defensive monster too.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Totally, I am very high on Rajon Rando. I think he will have a breakout year and become a high pick.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow! Paul Millsap at 17!

Link to my Paul Millsap Scouting Report 

I think he could sneak into the late first round in 2006. He's the best kept secret in America.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> LINK
> 
> These are always fun reads. Enjoy.


lol what a load of crap pulled from their ***. they have no idea how that draft will play out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Millsap is in a bad spot. He plays for La. Tech, but I wonder if he should have transferred to a bigger school, because he has a better chance at being the next Antonio Meeking, rather than the next Karl Malone.

Also, the mock draft for 07 should give some of you a clue as to who will be on the NBA radar, not that they are making a mock draft. Sheesh. Look at it as informative.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I agree with that. There is going to be multi-franchise level talents in this draft, the way it is shaping up. Oden, Durant, Wright. All big men, too.


The Hawks will get the lesser of the Celtics or Lakers' picks for the _2006_ draft, not the 2007 draft.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

No way where is kekai? that is a fake mock draft


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Kinda surprised that these DraftExpress guys neither have Ludovic Vaty nor Tim Ohlbrecht in their mock. :eek8:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> Totally, I am very high on Rajon Rando. I think he will have a breakout year and become a high pick.


I love Rajon Rando and I agree that he'll have a breakout year and go early-mid lottery in 2006.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Normally I don't start scouting players until they are at least in their fresh/sophmore year but I've been looking at Rondo for sometime. The kid is very raw but has the body control and quickness to be very special.

If nemanja continues to improve he'll go even higher up the lottery. I expect more awesomeness from DJ white, that guy has the work ethic and skill to go places. I also expect Brewer to develop. They are missing a lot of Euro's and possibly one or two Chinese players from that mock imo. But hey its 2007.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Dangit, is Yi Jianlian still not eligible??? Guess he's gotta wait 'til he's "21" just like Yao, which would be 2008....


The Chinese Basketball Federation has just issued a statement to the effect that they won't admit that he's 21 until after the 2012 Olympics. 

On another note, why is the mock draft being served up dry? I mean, Mayo turns 19 in November of 2006, isn't he eligible for the draft?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

bender said:


> Kinda surprised that these DraftExpress guys neither have Ludovic Vaty nor Tim Ohlbrecht in their mock. :eek8:


If this last draft didn't teach you a lesson about these 17 and 18 year old Europeans (Korolev and the retarded Clippers aside) nothing will I suppose...

Ohlbrecht is a nice prospect, but let's wait until he actually starts dominating players his own age before we turn him into the next coming. It was the same story with Andriuskevicius about this time last year. NBA people I've spoke to have told me flat out that the days of drafting kids who have accomplished absolutely nothing in Europe are OVER. 

Thank god.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> The Chinese Basketball Federation has just issued a statement to the effect that they won't admit that he's 21 until after the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> On another note, why is the mock draft being served up dry? I mean, Mayo turns 19 in November of 2006, isn't he eligible for the draft?


Nope. With the new age limit, the earliest Mayo will be eligible right now is 2008. He is only a high school junior right now.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Normally I don't start scouting players until they are at least in their fresh/sophmore year but I've been looking at Rondo for sometime. The kid is very raw but has the body control and quickness to be very special.
> 
> If nemanja continues to improve he'll go even higher up the lottery. I expect more awesomeness from DJ white, that guy has the work ethic and skill to go places. I also expect Brewer to develop. They are missing a lot of Euro's and possibly one or two Chinese players from that mock imo. But hey its 2007.


It's tough with the Chinese guys. We haven't seen em play so it's impossible to talk about them or even rank them. We absolutely do NOT talk about guys that we haven't seen with our own eyes. All the mess around the new CBA rules means that these guys are out of luck if they don't escape from China somehow.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> Toronto has a horrible 2007 draft :biggrin:


Jealous


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

In that case a lawsuit's coming. I can't see Mayo wanting to wait an extra year when he's good enough to be playing in the show _now_. And if the NBA is throwing an extra condition on American kids that Europeans get to avoid, I can't see it lasting.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

cheezdoodle said:


> It's tough with the Chinese guys. We haven't seen em play so it's impossible to talk about them or even rank them. We absolutely do NOT talk about guys that we haven't seen with our own eyes. All the mess around the new CBA rules means that these guys are out of luck if they don't escape from China somehow.


Yeah I know the PRC sucks.Its to bad they have talented players. Also your comment about Euro's dominating their competition doesn't account for guys like biedrins who look super talented.

And don't tell me because he was dominating the C league you could tell he was going to be good. That's bullcrap.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like JamesOn Curry a lot. I think he's going to do really well this year and make some NBA team happy...


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Yeah I know the PRC sucks.Its to bad they have talented players. Also your comment about Euro's dominating their competition doesn't account for guys like biedrins who look super talented.
> 
> And don't tell me because he was dominating the C league you could tell he was going to be good. That's bullcrap.


What do you want me to tell you then, that is my entire argument. Biedrins was putting up 20+10 on a lot of nights in Fiba Europe, he was practicing every single day with the perfect mentor in Dametri Hill...he also has an unbelievable motor and he's tough as nails, two things which are extremely rare in teenage European prospects and are absolutely essential to make it at such a young age in the NBA. All those things combined lead you to believe that he was a good prospect. Don't forget that he actually came to the States a few months in advance, worked his *** off here, went to workouts and competed and showed no fear of anyone. You can't compare that with the Ilyasova's and Andriuskevicius' of the world. 

Which is exactly why its so disgusting to see this same exact cycle happening again from the same people that started the hype machine and got into these kids' ears from the beginning.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

cheezdoodle said:


> If this last draft didn't teach you a lesson about these 17 and 18 year old Europeans (Korolev and the retarded Clippers aside) nothing will I suppose...
> 
> Ohlbrecht is a nice prospect, but let's wait until he actually starts dominating players his own age before we turn him into the next coming. It was the same story with Andriuskevicius about this time last year. NBA people I've spoke to have told me flat out that the days of drafting kids who have accomplished absolutely nothing in Europe are OVER.
> 
> Thank god.


Well, I've learned from this years draft that teams still drafting young talented Europeans. The Clippers did, so did the Sonics and the Spurs. Drafting a 18/19 yrs old foreigner is no different then drafting a hs senior or college freshman.

Actually what has a player to _accomplish_ nowadays? What did Marvin Williams accomplish, aside from being a bench player on a championship team? Has Rudy Gay proven anything yet? Andriuskevicius wasn't as good as people expected, but so was Chris Taft. These kinda things happen. But that doesn't mean NBA team will miss out on Ludovic Vaty and company if they enter in 2007.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> What do you want me to tell you then, that is my entire argument. Biedrins was putting up 20+10 on a lot of nights in Fiba Europe, he was practicing every single day with the perfect mentor in Dametri Hill...he also has an unbelievable motor and he's tough as nails, two things which are extremely rare in teenage European prospects and are absolutely essential to make it at such a young age in the NBA. All those things combined lead you to believe that he was a good prospect. Don't forget that he actually came to the States a few months in advance, worked his *** off here, went to workouts and competed and showed no fear of anyone. You can't compare that with the Ilyasova's and Andriuskevicius' of the world.
> 
> Which is exactly why its so disgusting to see this same exact cycle happening again from the same people that started the hype machine and got into these kids' ears from the beginning.



Well to be honest I think the problem with the European hype has a lot to do with us scouts and writers. I remember last year you did an amazing article on Peter John Ramos and he has yet to do anything ditto for me and Darko and Aran did one on Chiraev. Chad Ford did quite a few on Pavel. So far the best one has been Darko out of all these and that's sad. In truth there will always be busts wheather they are American or Foreign. But people never seem to remember the american that are busts only the foreign players which could be do to all the press they get. I guess what I am saying is that the Hype Machine for some of us could be starring at us in the mirror each morning.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well in that vein if Sean May doesn't pan out it will be because of injuries or "wasn't in the right situation". If Fran Vazquez doesn't pan out it will be because he is a "typical soft Euro bust". No one (Dickie V) wants to believe that players they see with their own eyes excel at the college level just aren't good enough for the NBA. They need someone to blame, and so they pick out high schoolers and foreign players who generally they haven't ever seen play.

Example: I watch Juan Dixon dominate college basketball for 2 or 3 years and there is no reason for me as a casual basketball fan to expect he can't do it as a pro. But the truth of the situation is that he can't. On the other hand guys like Josh Smith and Al Jefferson get lambasted (sometimes in front of their family on the best day of their lives), but they are going to be better than the Juan Dixon's and Sean May's of the world. A casual fan sees a 20-10 guy as a 20-10 guy at any level (except at the high school level or in a foreign league). Someone who knows what they're talking about sees a kid like Livingston who averaged like 18-8 or something mediocre looking in high school, but also sees his length, athleticism, court vision, leadership, and work ethic and extrapolates him to a superstar.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree HS'ers and Foreign players do get bad raps I pay no attention to critics like Bilas and Vitale.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

cheezdoodle said:


> Nope. With the new age limit, the earliest Mayo will be eligible right now is 2008. He is only a high school junior right now.


Mayo will be 19 years old before the 07 draft but he won't be one year removed from high school so is it that latter of the two or is he eligible in 07?


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Man I simply can not wait until the day Rajan Rondo sets foot in the league. He in my eyes is going to be the next best pg. One of the greats.



:clap:


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

bender said:


> Kinda surprised that these DraftExpress guys neither have Ludovic Vaty nor Tim Ohlbrecht in their mock. :eek8:


Tim Ohlbrecht sucks. He is Nikoloz Tskitishvili V 2.0...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Tim Ohlbrecht sucks. He is Nikoloz Tskitishvili V 2.0...


Right... :raised_ey 

Ever seen him play?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> I like JamesOn Curry a lot. I think he's going to do really well this year and make some NBA team happy...


JamesOn Curry, what kinda name is that? Did he give himself that name when LeBron dunked on Eddy Curry or something??


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Keep an eye out for LSU's 6'9 Forward Glen Davis. I wouldn't be surprised to see him on the 2006 Mock much less the 2007.

He is continually slimming down. In HS he weighed 360 and his freshman year (in which he was SEC Freshman of the Year) he played around 320. This year is is supposedly coming in around 305. His movement is very sneaky-fast for a player of his size.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

bender said:


> Right... :raised_ey
> 
> Ever seen him play?


Played with him...Under Kai Blümel.

If he is NBA material, then I am NBA material too.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Played with him...Under Kai Blümel.
> 
> If he is NBA material, then I am NBA material too.


He is NBA material, but from what scouts have told me over the past few months (and following up with them during the current U18's in Belgrade) he is years away at this point. One of those potential guys that MAY pan out, and definitely may not. Not a can't miss prospect yet. Let's see if he can do anything playing against real men this upcoming year. He's got his work cut out for him for sure. The NBA is looking for more than just athleticism and a sweet outside shot these days out of the Europeans. Like I said, those days are long gone.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

cheezdoodle said:


> He is NBA material, but from what scouts have told me over the past few months (and following up with them during the current U18's in Belgrade) he is years away at this point. One of those potential guys that MAY pan out, and definitely may not. Not a can't miss prospect yet. Let's see if he can do anything playing against real men this upcoming year. He's got his work cut out for him for sure. The NBA is looking for more than just athleticism and a sweet outside shot these days out of the Europeans. Like I said, those days are long gone.


Like I said, If Nikoloz Tskitishvili cannot get a foot set in the NBA, no way Ohlbrecht can. Don't get me wrong, but do you actually know the competition that guy faces Germany ? The competition is so bad that you cannot draw any conclusions how he will get along in the NBA.

Skita at least played in Italy and Euroleague, while Ohlbrecht not only played against kids, but against german kids as well. 

Mark my words, that guy has no real shot at the NBA.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Skita at least played in Italy and Euroleague, while Ohlbrecht not only played against kids, but against german kids as well.


As if Tskitishvili played Euroleague at the age of 15...
Don't forget how old Ohlbrecht is. He'll join the Bayer Giants senior roster for next season. He still has years to develope.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

Ohlbrecht is 17 not 15...

And when I look at Darko Milicic, who was a way bigger prospect than Ohlbrecht will ever be, and see him struggling then I don't see a chance for Ohlbrecht to succeed in the NBA.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Ohlbrecht is 17 not 15...
> 
> And when I look at Darko Milicic, who was a way bigger prospect than Ohlbrecht will ever be, and see him struggling then I don't see a chance for Ohlbrecht to succeed in the NBA.


Actually Ohlbrecht is 16 now. Last season he was 15. There are very few players that play Euroleague at that age. Nowitzki, btw, never did. 

As I said: Ohlbrecht has a couple of years left to develop.


----------

